# External screen Pilote Galaxy 40



## lins (Sep 29, 2008)

hi all,

Does anyone know the best sort of external screen for our Pilote Galaxy. 

We have internal ones but think due to the condensation could do with external ones. Thanks in advance.

lins.


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

Hello Lins, we thought about getting external ones, but couldn't find any. The problem with A class external screens is you don't have anywhere to latch them - on an ordinary cab you hook the top corner over the door, then shut them. But on the A class, you're lucky if you've only got one door, see the problem? :roll: 
That said, I've seen Hymers with external screens, and I think Gaspode has one for his N&B (or was I dreaming it?).
Anybody else?


----------



## bobandjane (Dec 29, 2007)

Hi, we have just been to Peterborough show and spoke to these:

http://www.vancomfort.co.uk/VanComfort-ExternalScreensList2007_001.htm

I don't like what they are made out of. He said they can get the others from Germany but about £300. We are in Germany for 8 weeks later this year so I will have a look. 

But we then went and spoke to Mr Taylor and he said he can take a paten from any van, and make them out of the same thing as the other well known Silver Company and they will be £130, you get supplied some aluminium channel you stick on the side of your van.

See here http://www.taylormade-window-covers.co.uk/

Bob. :wink:


----------



## lins (Sep 29, 2008)

*screens*

thanks bobandjane,e will have a lookat them that may be the way to go as the cost is quite good.lins


----------



## sylke (Sep 10, 2007)

We have just had delivered silver screens for our Pilote Explorateur from Van Comfort, they have runners that you have to fix to the sides of the MH for the screens to thread into,then the front can be flapped down with the velcro fasteners & there is also bungy fasteners to fix to the wheel arches. They are made in Germany & cost £195, the only problem we can see is the wing mirror cut out is in the wrong place one side & there isn't a cut out at all on the other. Van Comfort will send them back to be modified, but as we are off to Lake Constance on Thursday we had the idea of takeing them back ourselves as the place they are made is in the Black Forest area.
Sylke


----------



## lins (Sep 29, 2008)

*silver screens*

thanks for your reply,we will keep that in mind.Think we will have to save the pennys before we decided.We werent really planning to change vans,but fell in love with our pilote and that was that.lins


----------



## citroennut (May 16, 2005)

hi, 

on the hymer, one end is fitted to the sliding window, fitted around the screen and then hooked over the drivers door. the closing of the door pulls them tight, i would not be happy buying ones which required the fitting of a rail. i bought mine from silverscreens. these are the second set from them and i'm with them as the last.

cheers
simon


----------



## joedenise (Jul 20, 2007)

*External Screens*

We use Taylormade screens on our Hymer A Class. We fit over the door on the nearside and the other side have "suckers". Also tie to wing mirrors.

Joe & Denise


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

bobandjane said:


> Hi, we have just been to Peterborough show and spoke to these:
> http://www.vancomfort.co.uk/VanComfort-ExternalScreensList2007_001.htm
> I don't like what they are made out of. He said they can get the others from Germany but about £300. We are in Germany for 8 weeks later this year so I will have a look.
> Bob. :wink:


I have a set of these screens for my Ducato-based 'van.
They work extremely well and are, at least, as effective as the ordinary 'barrage balloon' type fabric.
They are extremely light and much smaller when packed. easy to put on and take off, and stay looking clean and smart.


----------



## sylke (Sep 10, 2007)

citroennut said:


> hi,
> 
> on the hymer, one end is fitted to the sliding window, fitted around the screen and then hooked over the drivers door. the closing of the door pulls them tight, i would not be happy buying ones which required the fitting of a rail. i bought mine from silverscreens. these are the second set from them and i'm with them as the last.
> 
> ...


To be honest Simon we didn't think 2 little runners would be much of a problem on the sides when we considered the dome on the roof & the 4.5mtr awning on the side. :lol: 
Sylke


----------



## macone48 (Mar 14, 2006)

Our Frankia - same Parent Company as Pilote - we use suckers and support fom wipers.

Works very well and dry windows despite minus 5, compared to internal silver screen and lots of condensation, we had on our earlier Galaxy.

Trev


----------

